# Chicken picture contest



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Post your chicken pictures and vote for your favorites!
What you do is post a few chicken pictures and vote for others pictures by liking their post.

~update~ Contest ends on October 1st so we have more time for entry's!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's see if we can get the admin of this forum involved to restart the photo contest.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Boom. No conteat.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I can't post yet, but will happily vote


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

rosco47 said:


> Boom. No conteat.


That kind I could post lol! Just not actual chicken photos.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

8hensalaying said:


> That kind I could post lol! Just not actual chicken photos.


Why? Are you struggling on how to do it? There are a couple of different ways it's accomplished. I do the photobucket method but there s one here to upload directly from your computer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that the magic chicken that got a taste of the wire?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Is that the magic chicken that got a taste of the wire?


 yes indeed ROFL
I should have known that was coming


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Why? Are you struggling on how to do it? There are a couple of different ways it's accomplished. I do the photobucket method but there s one here to upload directly from your computer.


'Cause I don't have chickens yet


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeh, I know. I remembered after the fact. Like way after when I was away from the computer. Then when I came back I couldn't remember where I posted that statement.


----------



## MurphysLaw (Jun 25, 2015)

this sounds like fun!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I really need to take some better pictures but rolling around on the ground with chickens in 115 degree temps and 92% humidity just isn't high on my priority list so this one will have to do.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Silver lacer.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

We have some very talented photographers and some gorgeous chickens!!!!!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

thanks 8hens!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

How do u like someone's post


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenmommy said:


> How do u like someone's post


click on "like this post"


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol I don't see that option


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't you see a thumbs up Like This Post in the lower left corner of another's post?

Are you using something other than a laptop or desktop?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm using an ipad


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It might be that all of the features are not available on the Ipad or that this forum needs some tweaking. Check out the post I started in the tech section about others not being able to post with their phones. Say something there, the forum admins should be getting notices that things seem to have some glitches.


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

This is Henrietta. She's a Black Mottled Bantam Cochin.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

GreenMTNHollow said:


> This is Henrietta. She's a Black Mottled Bantam Cochin.
> View attachment 17879


Your birds are so pretty, I have decided that Cochins will be my next breed <3


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

8hensalaying said:


> Your birds are so pretty, I have decided that Cochins will be my next breed <3


I don't have a lot of chicken experience. Had some banties and RIRs about 30 years ago. But these little fluffies are the sweetest birds I've ever been around! So good with even my smallest grandkids. And they are very pretty to look at. I'd recommend them to anyone️


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Believe me, those that raise Cochins whether the bantams or the LF, absolutely love them. So, you're not unusual in how much you like them.


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

A funny side note. Even though my little rooster Rhett is sweet and friendly with people he is a real terror when it comes to coyotes! LOL! We have a huge coyote population here. When Rhett hears them howling he challenges them back with his crowing! He will match them. Howl for crow!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I can't vote but this is my fave pic of my favorite girl, Rose.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

This is my photobombing rhode island red.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Zamora what breed is he,great looking tell us about him


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Thought I would show you all how much my girls love their beach after most byc people told me chickens aren't ducks and they hate water.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I see you used the sand too. The sand stays wet for so long that even when the obvious water is gone, the sand is still wet. My old roo has claimed the wet sand in my group.

Goes to show, they really don't know what many of them are talking about.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I find that they prefer not to walk on the pool bottom. They love the Sandy bottom. One of my EEs has claimed the pool as her domain but she is kind enough to share.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That wet plastic is slick, that's how I ended up adding the sand when mine were not steady enough without it.

I had no clue there were kiddy pools that small out there. Wouldn't work that well for a bunch of old Silkies but appears to be ideal for your crowd.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Mine love to stay out in the rain.They even were out in it with 60mph winds a couple weeks ago.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> Mine love to stay out in the rain.They even were out in it with 60mph winds a couple weeks ago.


Not even the few hard feathered I had would do that. The Guineas hated it even more, I'd see almost the entire flock (30) all crowded under the cedar tree or under my truck trying to stay out of it.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Wally world. It was less than $5. Shoulda got one for the dog too. 

If it's not raining hard some of mine will stay out. The run is partially covered tho.


----------



## da_chick_dood (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My Mariska. Some chickens are just plain nosy


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Some? I'm pretty sure ALL chickens are nosy


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't have this guy any more... They guy I raised to replace him is a dud....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love that color!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know I have a good picture somewhere, just have to find it................


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Ha! I should have labeled him.... Male, Rose Comb Dark Brown Leghorn


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't know the leghorns even came in that color.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I just love roosters. Wish they could all live happily together. I'd have a bunch just for eye candy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Actually, they can. I've kept roosters together for years. Many breeders have pens of nothing but roosters and only bring what they want to use for breeding and then put them back.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep... It needs to be a males only club!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

We are looking at a house with 5 acres (please everyone cross your fingers and toes!) if we get it, I might try that. I have 2 roos now. They aren't friends but they tolerate each other and after the first couple days there's no blood. I want to keep my mixed flock for eggs and have 2 breeds or so to breed for show.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good luck on your quest. Just remember, there are probably more that might suit your needs even better than this one if it doesn't turn the way you want it to.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah. We won't stop looking. But this one is perfect location. We love the house and the property. The house will be a total rehab. But so worth it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pics are always fun. I'll see if I can find some of the pics of this place before we started working on it. I really don't know what the old owner were thinking.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Good luck pinkmartin. I hope you guys get it!!!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks! The original part of this house appears to be mid 1800s. And as with most old farm houses they added on every so often. The house is huge. I love big old farm houses. If we get it, maybe I'll start a thread showing our progress.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Its only a road over from the farm where I grew up. My parents and grandpa still live there and my brother right down the road. Close to the in-laws too. And still close enough to the state park to take the boat out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We looked at several of the past century houses, none of them panned out. We were not concerned about having to work on it, the house we bought is proof of that but we were not taking chances with foundations. Three that we looked at had serious foundation issues.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I know what you mean. That's one of the great things about this house. Its the first older home we've found that has square walls, level floors, and seems to be structurally sound. We can't find any serious problems. Most of what needs done is cosmetic or preference. We would probably beef up insulation. While it's not pretty inside, we could probably move right in. Work on a room at a time. It has good bones. That's a good thing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ha! This one is not an old farm house and there isn't a square wall in the place. Hubs put up some low profile crown and talk about a struggle. I used a lot of caulk to fill in the voids every where. So far two full tubes and I've got two more rooms to do. 

Now I reallllyyyy, hope you get it. The square walls are worth it.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Robin.... Super funny about the molding!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think if you said that in front of the hubs, normally an easy going type, he'd knock you out. Nothing about rehabbing this place has been straight forward or easy. 

The people who lived here before thought it was a good idea to put a plaster type texture on the walls, all lumps and rough bumps. And they decided to do sand paint in the living room. Then they painted the interior in Tuscan colors. Talk about living in a cave. Actually I think caves would have had more natural light.

Although most of the work has fallen to me since I'm the one here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, pink, when are you supposed to know something or have you gotten that far yet?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh my. Lol the house I live in now, when we moved in, every single wall and ceiling was flat poop brown. Yup popcorn texture everywhere. Wth is wrong with people? Every floor in this place slants a different direction. No 2 doors are the same size. This place has been a nightmare. And we've done a lot of work but we knew from the start this wasn't our forever home. We don't love it. It's not big enough. No garage. It was available in the right school districts at the right time. Seriously. In my head I already have that big beautiful farmhouse restored. And I love it lol. I will have to be locked up in a mental hospital if we don't get it. You have no idea how long I've wanted a walk-in pantry.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Sand paint? They put sand in the paint for.........texture?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That was some sort of trend not too long ago. I can tell you from experience, don't brush up against it. And that crap of lumpy, rocky stuff they put in the master bath and kitchen is just as bad.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I've mixed sand in paint to make a non slip surface on outdoor concrete steps. Can t imagine putting it on walls.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Think.... Giant emory board!  Cats would love it!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Sometimes you just really gotta ask where people get some of their ideas.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I once lived in a house where one entire wall in the dinning room/living room was mirrored.  I got used to it.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

My ex mil took line dancing classes. She had a dance floor and mirrored walls in her basement. I always called it her porn studio lol


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

That would tend to help make her your ex!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah. We never really got along lol. She skipped out on my son's 1st birthday party because her friend was having a line dance party. 

The reason for the divorce tho was her son being a lazy, abusive, idiot.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

reminded me of an email i got earlier...

This is a story of self-control and marksmanship by a brave, cool-headed woman with a small pistol against a fierce predator. What is the smallest caliber that you would trust to protect yourself? A Beretta Jetfire testimonial. 

Here is her story in her own words: "While out walking along the edge of a pond just outside of The Villages with my soon to be ex-husband discussing property settlement and other divorce issues, we were surprised by a huge 12-ft. alligator which suddenly emerged from the murky water, and began charging us with its large jaws wide open. 

She must have been protecting her nest because she was extremely aggressive. If I had not had my little Beretta Jetfire .25 caliber pistol with me, I would not be here today! 

Just one shot to my estranged husband's kneecap was all it took. 

The 'gator got him easily and I was able to escape by just walking away at a brisk pace. 

It's one of the best pistols in my collection! Plus the amount I saved in lawyer’s fees was really incredible!"


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think I like that woman.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lmao that's too funny


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

That woman is my hero. Lmao!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Roosters are great,most chicken bought for food was a rooster


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Buffy and Matilda.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

rosco47 said:


> reminded me of an email i got earlier...
> 
> This is a story of self-control and marksmanship by a brave, cool-headed woman with a small pistol against a fierce predator. What is the smallest caliber that you would trust to protect yourself? A Beretta Jetfire testimonial.
> 
> ...


Really good laugh out loud story. Love it


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Haha @ the mirrors lol


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi everyone.
I forgot about this contest for a while but it will end November 1st and I'm looking for some one who would like to count up votes and find the highest vote.


----------

